# GM Amante Marinas Sr. Interview



## gurojiang (Jun 11, 2007)

Have any of you studied Pananandata?

There is an interview here http://fmaworld.com/summary.php of Pananandata Marinas founder Grandmaster Amante P. Marinas Sr.

Happy to be a part of this forum. Looking forward to learning from all of you.

-Kevin


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 12, 2007)

gurojiang said:


> Have any of you studied Pananandata?
> 
> There is an interview here http://fmaworld.com/summary.php of Pananandata Marinas founder Grandmaster Amante P. Marinas Sr.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Kevin,

Thanks for the info and welcome to MT!!!

-Palusut


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks and welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT

Thanks for that link. An interesting interview


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome! It's always good to see a fellow FMAer!


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jun 14, 2007)

For a short time he taught out of our Sensei's  Rt  3 Dojo in Fredricksberg, Va.

 A really nice guy.


----------

